# Hip bursectomy with ITB repair



## lindal (Apr 4, 2011)

Please help... My doctor did an open hip bursectomy with iliotibial band repair.  I am thinking 26991 and 27305 but am unsure.  I would appreciate any help anyone could give.
Thank you


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hard to be accurate with this without the op report, but you may want to look at 27060, 27062 for the hip bursectomy.  Regarding the iliotibial band repair, that may fall under an unlisted procedure, 27299.  

Any other opinions out there?


----------

